# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Не могу отключить проверку лицензирования 1с

## 1dimas

Доброго вечера Уважаемые.
Помогите советом, пару дней осталось до сдачи отчетности, зашиваюсь.

Платформа 8.3.14.1565
Бухгалтерия предприятия (программная лицензия) 3.0.68.66 - обновил сегодня вручную т.к итс не пользуюсь и все не проходит проверку лицензирования - нелицензионное использование конфигурации. Пробовал использовать delic выдает такую ошибку - Формат файл ibparams.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым.
Пробовал патчить, тогда из платформы выкидывает при работе.
Подскажите куда копать ?

----------


## TrinitronOTV

> Доброго вечера Уважаемые.
> Помогите советом, пару дней осталось до сдачи отчетности, зашиваюсь.
> 
> Платформа 8.3.14.1565
> Бухгалтерия предприятия (программная лицензия) 3.0.68.66 - обновил сегодня вручную т.к итс не пользуюсь и все не проходит проверку лицензирования - нелицензионное использование конфигурации. Пробовал использовать delic выдает такую ошибку - Формат файл ibparams.inf не совпадает с ожидаемым.
> Пробовал патчить, тогда из платформы выкидывает при работе.
> Подскажите куда копать ?


Почитайте ЭТУ ветку форума

----------

ANNETEND (14.01.2021), dvdimka (11.12.2019), oksi (02.06.2021)

----------

